# Trading Power Castleburn vs Durban Sands



## westrougers (Jul 13, 2006)

Just did a quick test to compare my Castleburn with my Durban Sands units. While Castleburn pulls OK properties in Orlando for 07 and 08, DS did much better.

Also did trade test for Ontario and Quebec for summer of 07 and 08. Again DS units did very well but Castleburn pulled very little.

And to think, the DS units were almost "throw-ins" when I purchased the Castleburn which cost me more $$.

However, there may be hope in the future as the World Cup is there in 2010 so there should be a huge demand.

Was there ever a test done to rank best and worst SA units?

Mike


----------



## philemer (Jul 27, 2006)

There was a trade test done a couple years ago that you can find via the Sightings/Distress forum but it may not be accurate now since RCI adjusted most of the SA resorts (Black Sunday for some). There have been one or two small trade tests on this board. You'll have to search for the results.


----------



## Diane (Jul 27, 2006)

Mike,  interesting comment about the World Cup in South Africa in 2010.  I assume demand for timeshare exchanges and rentals would be greatest for June to early July.  Do you see any impact for SA units the rest of the year?

Diane


----------



## JustPlainBill (Jul 27, 2006)

Our Castleburn 2BR used to pull everything, e.g., Pahio Shearwater, Lawai Beach. Our last deposit would not even pull the lean-to behind Fred's gas station in Fargo, N.D. So I jerked the deposit back from RCI. I am trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## DianeH (Aug 14, 2006)

I have found improvement in my DS in the past 3 months.  For a while I wasn't pulling anything worth mentioning.  Perhaps RCI re-adjusted its value?  Regardless, I'll hang on to this one a while longer...

Diane


----------

